# FS: Raleigh Professional



## Bikephreak (Aug 12, 2010)

I have this Raleigh Professional for sale on ebay. Classic 1979 beauty in case anyone is interested in this period...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...57776&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1107


----------



## lwolfson (Apr 19, 2012)

*Still out there?*

Any chance the Raleigh Pro is still out there unsold?


----------

